# EO step movecount?



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone know average/maximum movecount for eo?

From any angle


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2019)

Average is for EOL is 6.1 moves. Max I think is 9
Max for EO should be 7 but I think it's 6. Superflip - F U R B L' D' F

It's kinda on the ZZ wiki page.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 22, 2019)

Edge Orientation takes 4.6 moves on average. This was proven way back with Thistlewaite's algorithm.
LSE EO and EOline obviously have different figures.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2019)

thanks guys


----------

